# Fleece lined bandana anyone? (face cover)



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you can make your own


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i wear one. they are nice and warm and very soft on your face. you just have to make sure they stay tied well. but when it gets really cold you will need another covering because the moisture just freezes and it turns into a solid mass of cotton. i used a face gaiter in my dc jacket and it worked. i will deff be buying another one. hope that helps a little


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a Drop one, Drop Mfg. Bandanas . I agree on the freezing. It pulls the moisture to the outer cotton layer and freezes.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> I have a Drop one, Drop Mfg. Bandanas . I agree on the freezing. It pulls the moisture to the outer cotton layer and freezes.


Nice, these look pretty sweet which one to do you use? I noticed there are 3 different models there. The windstopper one sounds like it works well AND keeps you dry, wonder if it actually does. Seems to be hard to find these online, you know where I can pick one up online at?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I honestly dunno which model it is...My print doesn't match any of those. It's white with black/silver lion and crossbones on it. The inner fleece part has a nose relief and netting. The fleece part on mine is oval sized and not huge but big enough to cover your face. It works great! I bought mine at a local board shop in CO called Thrifty Stick.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> I honestly dunno which model it is...My print doesn't match any of those. It's white with black/silver lion and crossbones on it. The inner fleece part has a nose relief and netting. The fleece part on mine is oval sized and not huge but big enough to cover your face. It works great! I bought mine at a local board shop in CO called Thrifty Stick.


Nice ok thank you. I have two shops in IL here that sell the drop bandana's there just kinda far from me so I was hoping id find them online.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I went to a local fabric store, got the supplies and made a bunch of them for about $10. I have also used a UA hood and a Grizzly Adams beard, which happened to be the warmest.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

The ones I built used velcro to keep them around my face and it worked well. I also made a very small slit where my mouth was to allow for some of my moist breath to get out from behind the mask. It definitely helps to keep it from icing up.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The coal neck gaiter is the way to go. Stay away from Air Hole, they really suck.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i use one too and i love it...never had any icing problems.
i got mine from here
Its got a valcrow to secure the bandana behind your head and it has slits around the nose mouth area for breathing.
Fleece Bandana | Beanie Hats | Ski Wear | Snowboarding Hats | Fleece Ski Hats | Billed Beanies
________
Silver Surfer Vaporizer Reviews


----------

